# STAYING on Update Path



## babari5 (Jan 9, 2012)

First off, as a complete noob to Android and rooting, I'm really glad I found this forum. It's helped a lot.

One question though. I've seen all the post about getting back up the update path, but what exactly causes one to get off the update path? I rooted my phone from .893 and am running that radio and kernel. I have a nandroid backup up my stock .893 ROM that I made right after rooting, but since then I've flashed [K]IN3TX and Liberty ROM and have restored my phone to .866 using R3L3AS3D root after bootlooping my phone a couple times. Haven't messed with anything .901 related.

As far as I understand, for an OTA update verizon checks that the kernel, radio, and system build all match up as well as all the bloat being present. As of now, I'm pretty sure I'm safe if I need to get an OTA in the future (like when ICS is released) but can someone shed some light on what exactly needs to be present and matching up to properly get an OTA update and what I should avoid doing to mess things up?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

People had installed "leaked" updates they aquired by pulling them from motorola's servers. Mainly 5.7.893. You need to have the appropriate boot (kernel), preinstall, and system images and all bloat in place to recieve OTA updates. The radio doesn't matter. So your good.


----------

